# Es geht schon wieder los ... (?!)



## sturmbringer (18 Februar 2006)

Hui ...
der Balken war gerade ETWAS rot   ...

... Antispam Forum ist irgendwie auch nicht erreichbar ...

oder sinds nur Wartungsarbeiten ?


----------



## sascha (18 Februar 2006)

Hier herrscht Ruhe...


----------



## cycomate (18 Februar 2006)

Unser Datenbankserver ist ausgefallen. Die Gründe sind uns noch nicht bekannt, aber es sind bereits Techniker vor Ort.


----------



## sturmbringer (18 Februar 2006)

Oha ... 
hoffentlich nix dauerhaft geschaedigt!

Da druecke ich mal alle 3 Daumen ... 

... oder waren es 2 ? 

Scheiss Grippe   ..


----------



## dotshead (18 Februar 2006)

Antispam.de ist wieder online.


----------

